# Saying good-bye to my friend



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

I have had many kitties in my life and have many of them now...but there is that one kitty who will always stand out...my blessed Marco Polo.

Even his name has a story....

My friend Sharon and I were just coming back from a long trail ride with the horse...we heard mewing along the trail and went to investigate.

There cuddled as close as she could be was a little grey kitten, her dead mother not much comfort.

Sharon picked the kitten up (I will tell her happy story another time) and we walked on...yet we still heard mewing....so...having fostered orphaned kittens....I went into my "crazy cat lady" mode and began to "chirp'n'prrrt" to the kitten...I chirped..he answered....I chirped..he answered from a different location...I chirped..he answered again from a little over there this time.

Finally we began to walk home with me "prrrting'n'chirping'nmewing...all the time being answered

Even when we reached the barn...the game of Marco Polo continued until the smell of tuna flavoured water ended the game and he conceded

Marco Polo was a remarkable therapy cat...he lay patiently with my Grandmother as she lay dieing in bed...he had visited her nursing home from the time he was a kitten...everyone including the nurses looked forward to Tuesday with Marco

I did lose Marco...but so not be sad...there are so many happy memories that I tend to celebrate his life with me rather than mourn himin grief....it would be as he would have liked...for that was the kind of soul he was.


----------



## Jan Rebecca (Oct 14, 2010)

He was a beautiful boy.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*What? WHen?*

Ohhh so sad when did he passed? I am sure you are going through a lot of pain right now. My sister always tells me that she doesn't understand why I love my cat so much? I just tell her my cat is like a child, like a human being that accompanies me when I am at home alone and my husband it is not around. People who don't like cats or has never had one will never understand. I don't see my cat as a cat I see him like a child..(ok maybe I am crazy for seeing it that way) but my cat is with me 24/7 so to me she is like another human being and a big part of my life. I hope you feel better, and can recover from your loss.

Rest in peace Marco Polo!


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

He actually passed a few years ago....and though I miss him and I did grieve....I was also thankful that I had him in my life.

I have many fun and funny memories/stories of him I hope to share over the time.....many show his great personality and some his very tender side.

Marco was one of 25 cats...a few others have passed...all lived good lives well into their twenties...Marco being the youngest when I opted for euth. when an inoperable tumour began to take away his quality of life.

We buried him under the tree just by the fence you see in the picture...they were his "territorty" and he loved laying in the shade of the old oak.


----------



## Lineth (Apr 12, 2011)

*Awwww...*

Aww so sad. Like you said you have good memories of him. You have to be happy because your made his life a happy one. I don't know what I am going to do when my Danna dies, but I am sure I will go crazy sad. But at least I am going to be happy that I rescued her, and gave her the best life that I could, and that she didn't die like other cat who never knew what living in a loving home was like. He was a beautiful cat.


----------



## Miss Callie Kitty (Jun 12, 2011)

They do leave you with some fun memories.

When he was younger my roommate Sharon and I lived with a group of cats in the country...we rarely watched tv but often had it one in the background.

About 8 years ago Fido phone had a commercial out where yodelling was the theme song as people ran down the street (anyone remember the black'n'white collie they had at the time?)

Well...I guess that yodelling got into my subconcious....as Marco Polo lay snoozing on my lap while I read a book in the recylner......I began to softly yodel along to the song....Marco Polo...woke up with the most disgusted face...put his kitty litter paw to my lips..and meorwed a disgruntled opinion of my singing

This made my roommate and I laugh...especially since it is common practice for a commercial to play twice....with a commercial inbetween....and that is exactly what happened.

Before I could even open my mouth to get a "YOD" out..Marco put his paw to my lips meeting my eyes with a stern glower and growled his opinion of my singing efforts.

He has also earned the nickname Simone Catwell" from a little story involing Marco...his nap time..and American Idol


----------



## katlover13 (Apr 15, 2008)

It sounds like Marco Polo was a very special kitty. What a personality! Also such a handsome boy. I'm glad he came to you and you made each others lives richer.


----------



## konstargirl (Feb 4, 2011)

Aw! He was a beautiful cat. Sorry that you lost him. R.I.P little guy.


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

I'm so glad you found Marco and his sibling that day . . . just think what might have happened if you hadn't. That alone is a miraculous story.

I'm so sorry for your loss. Marco was a gorgeous boy.


----------



## Abbie (Jan 13, 2011)

What a heart warming story. He was a handsome boy and sounds like a right character.


----------

